# Hello, I'm new



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello. I've been looking on the site for the past few weeks and finally plucked up courage to join. It's really comforting to know there are other lesbian couples going through the same experiences as you. We started our journey last August with tests etc at LWC.
I have a very high FSH level so IUI isn't an option so we have another apointment in February to talk about IVF. I feel excited, scared and every emotion in between!  It's really encouraging to see all the positive results and all the people who are so dedicated to achieving their dreams. I think you are all amazing!!


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

hello i have been on this site for about 2 weeks now and have had a lot of support from the members on this site.
I am going 4 tx at lwc and have been very emotional but withthe support from my dp and the members advice i have  got through the ups and downs of the last couple of weeks. nice to hear frm u


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi there  

We are starting tx at the LWC soon aswell - we have our first appt on March 2nd - so excited. We went to the information day about egg sharing yesterday, and have definitely decided that's what we want to do. My beautiful lady is going to carry first - we can't wait. good luck to you guys too

xxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome to FF  

Glad you found us xx


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words. Good luck to you all with your initial consultations. Be good to hear how you all progress. Our consultation is on 16th February. I'm hoping to carry the baby but we will use dp's eggs as she is 7 years younger than me. (fingers crossed all will be ok). I think the egg share option is a good one and is definitely something we would consider. 

take care for now.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi sally louise,

welcome to FF!  really glad you have joined us as a poster!     

hope all goes well for 16th feb.  please come back and let us know!

aimeex


----------

